# I just got ripped of!!!!!!!!!!!



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys just wanted to blow of some steam so I thought I would fill ok if I told someone. It all started monday my stupid wife wanted to get or living room and kitchen painted so she hired this guy to do the job(with out leting me know so I could see if he was any good)well he come to the house when I was at work and started painting he did a half a** jod and when he was "done" he told my stupid wife she had to sign the work order. she could not wate for me to come home (maybe 20 min) so I could look his work over. She signed the work order and gave him $1000 cash he was out like a rocket and left half my house not painted the way it should be ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I could kill him and my dumb dumb wife. what makes it even worse is he stole my water hose too so now I can't even clean the mess he left on my steps. 

Hi my name is Matt and I just got ripped off. :aargh4:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd let the wife clean it up and finish the paint while you go ride your wheeler.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

^^ what he said.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Tell her to get her some paint and get her arse to work!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

good idea I like it!!!!!! where we riding?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Get someone in your area to call him for some more work, then when he arrives........do what needs to be done.

Or call the cops?

Criminals are greedy by nature, so chances are he'll grab a chance to make some more quick $$.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I like that idea.


----------



## OCCBrute (May 11, 2009)

x2.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I hope I never **** KMKjr off:haha: He gets nasty with revenge


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

[Dr Phil]
aw man, she made a mistake. it's just a 1000 dollars. 
the union of marriage should be protected and cherished. she's your partner in life.
chalk it up as a learning experience for both of you. Let her know she made a mistake and in the future you guys should be on the same page for decisions such as these 
Belittling and name calling doesn't help the relationship grow stronger
[/Dr Phil]

i <3 my wife Lisa 
hehe

Sorry about the painter trash. Sadly, 99% of the guys I see in that line of work are shady characters.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to catch you guys up on this one of my friends works for a small local home bilder he new the guy and was able to tell me where he lived. lets just say that when you show up at someones door they change there tune a little he swore that he would be back at the house the next day I told him I would be greatly upset if I had to drive back over there again. he came back the next day and I stayed with him until he finshed my house looks good now and my wife learned to let me take care of this kind of stuff.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sometimes ya just gotta beat up them guts!


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

lmao beat up them guts. ha ha of the painter or the wife?


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

:hititjackblackanim:


Just sayin'


----------

